# Winter laying hens



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

We've had Barred Rock chickens for about three years. In the winter they would completely stop laying. Unfortunately back in early fall dogs got into our pastured pen and killed all the Barred Rocks except for one hen and one rooster. 

I bought some "Easter Eggers" last spring. They had not started laying when the Barred Rocks were killed but since then they have started laying and we are getting 5 eggs a day from seven hens. This is the first time we've ever had hens to lay in the cooler part of the year. 

I also bought some Buttercups at the same time I ordered the Easter Eggers. A couple of them are laying. We have eight Buttercup hens. 

Maybe, just maybe, we won't need to buy eggs for Christmas baking this year.


----------



## eross230 (Apr 28, 2006)

I hate to buy eggs from the store, but have come close the past few weeks, because we are having a hard time supplying our regular customers with their standing orders for eggs!


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I had to break down a few weeks ago because of a moult and the decreased daylight. I went for probably 2 months without an egg, then all of a sudden they started producing again about a week ago. I'm up to a dozen or a baker's dozen a day now.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm still waiting!


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

I put a light on a k mart timer & they lay just like summer. I feed high protine laying pellets. & give them a dose of cyanne pepper flakes every other week.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

mullberry said:


> I put a light on a k mart timer & they lay just like summer. I feed high protine laying pellets. & give them a dose of cyanne pepper flakes every other week.


What's the pepper flakes for? How do you get them to eat it?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

My pullets start laying in the late summer/fall and continue for about a year non stop but I give them the extra light and heat and good layer pellets and extra protein in winter when they can't free range. By the time they are ready to moult the following year the new spring pullets are starting to lay, so I get a steady supply of eggs all year round. Years ago I'd keep the same hens till they died of old age but now I replace them all by 2 years.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

That's what I plan on doing, Sanza. I have never been without a least a dozen eggs a day all year long. The chicks I hatched out this Spring started laying Oct 1 and while my first year birds were moulting, I have had a lot of new eggs from them.
The moulting is about over now, and those birds are back to laying, though a bit slower. I use a small light in the coop and keep them warm with insulated coop and they have a pen to run in. I'll be using these eggs to hatch new birds in the Spring, as they are purebreds and I have specialty chickens which is fun since the eggs are all kinds of colors now. 
I don't feed store bought feed, but throw alfalfa hay to them and give a higher protein mix of feed that is vegetarian/organic and I have wonderful eggs everyday.
I sell maybe 5-7 dozen a week, which does pay for their feed, and it feeds me. Can't complain about that!


----------



## funnyfarmnatura (May 27, 2009)

Just an FYI, when we get an abundance of fall eggs, we beat three eggs into a small zip lock baggie, squeeze the air out and freeze them flat and stack them up for winter baking. Try it, works great. Also, my kids love the convenience of adding milk and shake it and pour it in the pan for instant scrambled eggs!
We also, keep a timer light on our hens (hamps) and feed forage pellets along with mash and do the pepper on a weekly basis as well, so luckily we get eggs all winter also.
Cheers,
Kerry


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

TSYORK said:


> I had to break down a few weeks ago because of a moult and the decreased daylight.


Yup, that's the situation I'm in now. My girls went into thier first molt, and looked like they had been run over by a lawn mower. They are beginning to look better now. I HOPE they start laying again soon! I really hated to buy store eggs. 

They have a nice, insulated coop, I give them good layer pellets, and they have an enclosed run. Last year they layed all winter. 

Will they molt like this every year now?


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

What does the pepper do for the chickens and how do you get them to eat them?


----------



## egg head (Nov 11, 2009)

our barred rocks are our best winter layers we do push them with light.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

funnyfarmnatura said:


> Just an FYI, when we get an abundance of fall eggs, we beat three eggs into a small zip lock baggie, squeeze the air out and freeze them flat and stack them up for winter baking. Try it, works great. Also, my kids love the convenience of adding milk and shake it and pour it in the pan for instant scrambled eggs!
> Kerry


You can also add ham, onions, etc into the bag and drop it in boiling water and it will cook like an omelet. Use a freezer bag. Add chese after you dump it out on your plate.

My hens are increasing their laying right now. I have no idea why. It snowed today. I keep an overhead light on in the barn all night (so the mice can see where to go, of course). I haven't changed their feed.

I have Buff Orp., Delaware, Sussex and some isa browns. I found americanauna from McMurray laid well into the winter in TN. Wyandottes did not - nor did the barred rocks.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

kygreendream said:


> What does the pepper do for the chickens and how do you get them to eat them?


Chickens don't have taste buds like people do so they don't feel the heat of hot, spicy foods. They eat it willingly if you put it on their food. Many people seem to have luck with it revving up the hens and getting them to lay eggs.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

The cayenne is supposed to be good for their immune system and so is apple cider vinegar and chopped garlic. Mine get one or the other most days in winter.
What kind of breeds do you have Ohiogal? I also have the rainbow eggs, and the silkies lay pink and cream eggs. People can't get over the different colors.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

I've got Buckeyes, EE's, Salmon Faverolles, Barred Rock, Silver Laced Wyandotte, Appenzeller Spitzhaben, Buff Orpington, New Hampshire Red, and banty Cochin. I got a little crazy with my chickens when I got started a couple of years ago, LOL.
This year, I'll be selling fertilized eggs for the Buckeye's and the EE's. Next year, if the breeding stock increases, I'll also sell Faverolle and Appenzeller eggs.
A lot depends on the quality of the birds that hatch out this next Spring.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I now have 2 sex link and 2 Americana's that were given to me along with a natural hatched rooster, add to that the 6 (18wk old) sex links that I grew. So been getting impatient the 4 I got some weeks back haven't started laying again ...was told to put a light up only had a heat lamp in there. So I set up a light on a timer today. I hope something starts happening soon  Got people at work that are wanting to buy eggs soon as they found out I had chickens.. They are all on a non medicated 16% protein layer mix, oyster shell free choice, scratch every morn and eve, and free range a 1/2 acre ...am I just being impatient? I red that sex links are good layers even during winter and that they can start laying as early as 17 weeks. I am not sure how old the 4 hens are so how much longer before I start thinking of culling them? The roo is a good roo he does his job very well watching out for all the ladies and you can pick him up, hold him pet him and just carry him around so will definitely keep him. At what age do hens quite producing?


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

We just traded 3 goats for 5 hens and 2 bunnies. 1 is aracuna 2 golden sex links, a small black one and another small hen? The bunnies are white and brown and the other is a little black bunny. We traded with friends of ours. They needed goats and we needed them gone. They kept getting out and with our busy schedule we just couldnt keep up with goats. We are supposed to get a few chicks come spring too. Oh by the way my mom also called and gave me a dominiker roo this morning so we will be getting him soon.
We just have to figure out how to make a run for them that my dog cannot get into. Right now they are all in a small metal shed that has straw in the bottom. We also need to get a light out there so maybe i can get some eggs this winter. How do i feed them extra protein?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice variety Ohiogal! The favorolles and buff orps were on my wish list also, but I had to keep it down to just a few breeds because of the shortage of breeding pens. 
Wintrrwolf - your sexlinks should start to lay any time now. I found that if I took the roos away from the pullets they started to lay better when they were'nt stressed out by the roo.
Yesterday I gathered 17 eggs from 18 spring pullets and 3 2nd year hens . I feed them laying pellets, wheat and some catfood for a treat and now I have the clear heat lamp on for them because it's -35 here...brrrrr


----------



## quiet mountain farmer (Mar 27, 2003)

"Originally Posted by funnyfarmnatura View Post
Just an FYI, when we get an abundance of fall eggs, we beat three eggs into a small zip lock baggie, squeeze the air out and freeze them flat and stack them up for winter baking. Try it, works great. Also, my kids love the convenience of adding milk and shake it and pour it in the pan for instant scrambled eggs!
Kerry"

That's exactly what I do! I have an abundance of frozen eggs waiting for the time when they don't lay enough for us. I haven't bought store eggs in years.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I have twelve young Wyandottes (nine Golden-laced and three Buff) who are laying reasonably well without any supplemental light. That's what I was hoping for when I got them. 

Kathleen


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

My birds get no additional light or heat-- the Chicken Fortress is not insulated, either. And from what I see this morning, ALL my adults have resumed laying,( yes, green eggs again!!) and some breeding activity indicates that this springs youngsters will be laying soon...


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Do I need to completely remove my Roo from the hens? Seriously I have watched my roo with all the ladies and he is a very nice gentlemanly roo. So far still no eggs (unless my daughter is lying and really not checking) maybe they do not like the nesting boxes I have in there? Still planning on building a nesting box to attach to the outside of the coop house but it has been sooo cold lately and it is dark when I leave and get home from work. How many days should I wait before trying something else..I put the light on in the coop house sunday..


----------



## quiet mountain farmer (Mar 27, 2003)

My roo is also a wonderful guy. I never bar him from the girls. He takes care of them. Any treats I bring, whatever I give him, he turns and gives it to one of the hens. A real gentleman! The ladies lay very well.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Lol no you don't *have*to remove your rooster. It's my personal thought that my pullets get stressed when the rooster tries breeding them before they start laying and I've had great luck with them all starting to lay about the same time without one around. The extra light will help a lot and also some extra protein and oyster shells for your ladies. Since you can't keep them in the coop in the mornings to make sure they aren't laying in some hidden nest outside you'll have to check every nook and cranny out in the 1/2 acre. Chickens can hide a nest very well even under a bunch of tall grass.Good luck, I hope you get some eggs very soon


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I just have to crow!! My daughter just told me she checked the coop and found a little brown egg in the top nesting box!!! sooo being that its little it has to have come from one of my 18wk old ladies, I feel like a proud momma!!


----------



## Briza (Aug 11, 2009)

We are amazed this year at a batch of Americana pullets from Ideal that have started laying even with the shortening day at 6 months old. We were not going to light them and just wait until the day lengthened but they seem to be day neutral chickens! Has this been bred out of some lines? The need for a longer day no longer relevant? They did not start and stop and sputter- they just started laying and continue. Puzzling but welcome. 
B~


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I found a large brown egg today; it showed signs of blood on the shell. I've had a few greens and blues from my 2 older Easter Eggers that were clean _after the days shortened_. I'm convinced the black hen laid it; Bill says it's the young Comet. Who knows? We've been "lighting" the barn for a few weeks but I'm not convinced it makes any difference. 3.5 hens and an egg every other day or so isn't really worth the electricity but what price the joy of discovering an unexpected orb?


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

What feed are you giving that is vegetarian/organic and how much in comparison to the alfalfa? I would like to start giving them alfalfa on top of their protein layer pellets, but not sure about quantities?

Cayenne too, how much per bird?


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

Sanza said:


> My pullets start laying in the late summer/fall and continue for about a year non stop but I give them the extra light and heat and good layer pellets and extra protein in winter when they can't free range. By the time they are ready to moult the following year the new spring pullets are starting to lay, so I get a steady supply of eggs all year round. Years ago I'd keep the same hens till they died of old age but now I replace them all by 2 years.


Yep - when we have pullets they generally lay all winter, it's only when they are a year or more old that they really stop in the winter. This year we butchered all but the two best setters and are keeping only pullets... Thats the plan from now on!

funnyfarmnatura - thank you for the GREAT idea about freezing eggs! Gonna do that today


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Some of my hens _finally_ decided to lay some eggs for me! :dance:

I really thought I wouldn't get any until spring, but they are responding to the light, hot water & hot treats - mostly leftovers warmed up.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

tell us about your set up: lighting etc.

thx


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

All I have is a 100 watt bulb on a timer. It goes on at 5 am. They have lots of room, but the former duck annex is cold because we didn't get around to sealing the door, but they like it anyway. That's where they've been laying the eggs. They are also sharing it with a cage over-flow rabbits. 

I just give them hot water 2 or 3 times a day & a hot treat once on most days. Consistency is not something I'm good at! 

I did lose one of my elderly, non-laying hens yesterday. I suspect the cold was too much for her. Wish I could afford real heat in the coop, but that's not an option at the moment.


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

Ours only get natural light... A large south facing window in their house. They get layer feed with cracked corn, table scraps and warm water all day. I keep their house shut up in nasty winter weather and if the temps get below 15-20 degrees (depending on the wind). 

Edited to add: The hen house is not heated, it is a small house and we generally have only 10-15 chickens through the winter (this year there are 14 using the house and 2 decided to make a permanent home in the polebarn with the goats), their body heat can keep the water from freezing completely over night if temps are above 0.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats to wintrrwolf and Bonnie on getting eggs!
I built a loft in my coop with 2 large pens (L shaped), and have my silkies in one and my roos in another. I have room to get to the pens on top and the standard hens get to utilize all the floorspace so it's not crowded. I use a 250w clear heat lamp 24/7 right now and with 36 chickens it's not bad in there, but with our cold snap it still doesn't keep the water from freezing. I have a 4'X2' cage above the nests and also have a double portable cage that I can move into the coop if needed.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok update: Sunday I put a regular bulb light on a timer in the coop house, Wed I got my first pullet egg; today (friday) I got another pullet egg and 2 americana eggs. So 4 eggs in 2 1/2 days, I say the extra light time is what they needed. Still going to make a 4x4 wall of multiple nesting box's this weekend and see if that might encourage more to lay.


----------

